# philippine piranha owners



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

calling all filipinos in this forum, based here in the philippines particularly in manila. maybe we can all meet up and think of putting up our very own club here. there's this pahls club but they only accept arowanas and flower horn owners. i dont think they acknowledge piranha owners since its illegal, right?
please reply to this topic if you are interested. the more the merrier!
peace!









by the way, the name is francis.


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

Count me in, Jay from Cavite City


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

tadda.....


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## bikethief (Oct 26, 2003)

okay 'yan. sino supplier ninyo? baka same batch pinagkuhanan natin. (where did you get yor stock? we may have the same supplier.)


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

ei bike thief, glad u could join in!!! I got mine in San Andres.


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

bikethief said:


> okay 'yan. sino supplier ninyo? baka same batch pinagkuhanan natin. (where did you get yor stock? we may have the same supplier.)


 i got mine in quezon city but i know this guy who supplies piranha's in petshops. i think he is one of the main source in the PI, i am not that sure though. he told me that his friend breeds the rbp's. anyway, i met this guy in the palhs forum and we met at podium last week. he sells his little p's for 100 (sometimes with promo 10+1). 3" for 180. last week he had 300 small rbp's available. i want to share the pics of his stocks from another pinoy forum. enjoy!









pics courtesy of http://www.palhs.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3184

peace!


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

:smile:


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

:smile:


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## oggietiu (Nov 4, 2003)

Okey Count Me In. Does Anyone owns a Black Piranha. Tank Mates Suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

oggietiu said:


> Okey Count Me In. Does Anyone owns a Black Piranha. Tank Mates Suggestions will be appreciated.


 where you from?

peace!


----------

